

Many Hollywood stars iCloud accounts hacked for photos - CSDude
http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/jennifer-lawrence-ariana-grande-picture-leak?bffbnews&s=mobile

======
pkfrank
Right now the story is on the leaked photos. I'm interested to see Apple's
response and the subsequent backlash around the apparent security fail.

------
sp332
Wow, BuzzFeed just liked straight to /b/... I feel like many BF readers will
click the link and be rudely surprised by what they find.

